# Any iPhone apps?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Are there any good cichlid/fish/aquaria related iPhone apps out there?

I mean other than all of those not so inventive "virtual aquaria".

Just curious...


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

good thing I read this post before locking it... you see iphone in the subject and you think "spam"!
:lol:

No fish apps that I know of... perhaps you've found your calling? :lol:


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.tankedcam.com/


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Number6 said:


> good thing I read this post before locking it... you see iphone in the subject and you think "spam"!
> :lol:
> 
> No fish apps that I know of... perhaps you've found your calling? :lol:


:lol: I was worried it might look like spam.

I was thinking about developing an app aimed at the cichlid community. I don't know if I'm up to it though. Havn't programmed anything in several years and am not familiar with apple's os.

That tank cam is a pretty cool idea. I might have to setup a webcam so I can watch my tanks while at work. :thumb:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I did have one app for Android that was like an aquarium log. You could select which tank you were doing stuff to, and could enter all your water parameters, % of WC, and any other notes you wanted to enter. I added stuff like when I added any new decor or anything like that so if problems arose I could look back and see what I did different.

I believe it was called Aquarium Log. I will search for it later and post a link if I do find it again.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I just purchased Aqua Planner Pro for 2.99 for the Iphone. And so far I love it. It let's you add ALL the info you want and need about your tank and fish and water. It was worth the 3 bucks for me, but like I said, I just started using it. http://www.alliatek.com/mobile/aquaplanner/


----------

